# 17X9 ET30 & either 245, 255, or 265 on mk4.



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i am looking for a wheels and tire setup for a 20th AE.

i would like to run a 17x8.5 or 9. so far i have only found 17x9 et30s that are decent looking. does anyone know if they will fit on a 20th w/ 245, 255, or 265/40/17?

if so, does anyone have any reference pics.

thanks in advance.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Or

What about a 17x9 ET35 w/ a 265/40/17?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

What is your definition of fit? Are you lowering? Are you worried about poke? Fender work, Camber?

17x9 et35 will not likely clear the strut, the 17x9 et30 will likely not clear the strut either, it would be VERY close. A 245 would be most likely to clear the fenders, but likely stick out a bit, the 255 less so and the 265 will clearly poke out past the fenders. All of this is in respect to clearing the front fenders.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i really want to run a 255/40/17 or 265/40/17 in all four corners. car will be lowered 2 inches at max. hoping to run as much camber as possible. id like to avoid poke.

thanks for the informative response. i was hoping to hear otherwise. :/

you just helped me save a grand or two on wheels and tires.



my endeavor will continue elsewhere.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

If you're ok with cutting up the towers, you can get enough camber to run the 255s maybe even the 265s w/ minimal if not flush appearance to stock bodywork on a 2in drop, but if you're trying to race in any sort of class with rules I would advise you consult the rule book first as this type of modification is not allowed in a number of classes.

If you're wondering, you're looking at about 3-4 degrees of camber up frt. The rear can fit the tire with about 1-1.5 degrees of camber.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

BTW 265/40/17 is FAR too tall and will not allow for you to turn the wheel at static w/o rubbing on the liners if not the bodywork.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the informative response. 

I figured it wasn't going to fit without drastic modding. 



I'll stick to the 245s I have in the shed.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

I think you'll like the 245/40/17, they're a tad shorter than stock so you'll get increased acceleration and greater clearance, good for dynamic turning clearance as well as suspension travel. To fit the 245s under the stock fenders, you'll still need to get camber plates for the front. You'll need about 1.5 degrees to 2 degrees of camber to clear them.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome.

thanks for the insight.


----------



## USCG_DUB (Feb 23, 2008)

Im running a 18x8.5 et35 with a 5mm spacer with 255/35/18 all around, about 1.3degrees of camber in the front with no poke.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

WOW!

thats awesome.

thanks for the info dude.


----------



## Fyalinks (Jan 11, 2011)

USCG_DUB said:


> Im running a 18x8.5 et35 with a 5mm spacer with 255/35/18 all around, about 1.3degrees of camber in the front with no poke.


 did you have to make any mods to your fenders to stop rubbing?


----------

